# Avast vs Spyware terminator + Clamav



## AV1611 (May 24, 2007)

I've been using Avast home edition for over a year but I recently discovered Spyware terminator and it's ability to integrate ClamAV for real-time protection against both viruses and spyware.
Would it be better to stick with Avast or move to Spyware Terminator + ClamAV?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

From what I've read ClamAV is just an average anti-virus program, so I would stay with Avast. But you can still run Spyware Terminator and don't install the ClamAV component.

I've also read that Spyware Terminator is an average anti-spyware program, but it has a very good real-time protection for applications and system files, which is why I use it. When you first get it, every time you run an exe file it has a popup that asks if want to allow or block. It then keeps a record of all your programs and after a while the popups go away. So if any unknown program starts up you can block it. ST also has a good HIPS system.

I also have SpywareBlaster and still run the occasional scan with Spybot and SuperAntiSpyware. ST is also the only free anti-spyware program that has both real-time protection and automatic updates.


----------



## GlenB (Oct 1, 2006)

stantley said:


> From what I've read ClamAV is just an average anti-virus program, so I would stay with Avast.


Agreed. Avast has been doing well in antivirus tests for years (av-comparatives.org) whereas clam-av usually scores quite low. I've read on other security forums that ClamAV has a poor scanning engine that cannot easily detect new variants of malware without a new signature, not sure how much truth there is in this, but personally I'd stick with avast.


----------



## slooksterpsv (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't forget: Avast! has some known Adware/Spyware signatures included with the Anti-virus so you'll be covered quite a bit either way. I just learned of Spyware Terminator and I uninstalled AVG Anti-spyware from my moms computer and installed the Spyware Terminator. It's an awesome program and I can't wait for them to update it a whole lot more.


----------



## avengeda7x (Jul 2, 2007)

Why not just keep avast has it hasnt let you down so far *if it isnt broke, dont fix it* and download ST without clamAV, thats the combo i always use anyway.


----------



## skylights (Sep 23, 2006)

These results are old, but they show avast scoring higher on detection rates than Spyware Terminator+Clam AV:

http://malware-test-lab.blogspot.com/search/label/AntiSpyware

Alwil avast! 4.7 Home Edition (free): 84.47%
Spyware Terminator 1.5 (with WinClamAV 1.1): 65.57%

Might as well go with avast for AS. Only problem is that it's not as good as AntiVir for virus detection. Maybe someday avast will do better with viruses, or AntiVir will do better with spyware.

John


----------

